# Giving preppers a bad image



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

"We're not in it to stockpile. We're in it to take what you have and there's nothing you can do to stop us," Tyler Smith says. "We are your worst nightmare, and we are coming."

Smith, 29, is the leader of Spartan Survival. The group has more than 80 dues-paying members. Smith founded the organization in 2005 to train and prepare others on survivalism.

WARNING: The Other Preppers: ?We Are Your Worst Nightmare and We Are Coming??

It's old news but I just ran across this article and thought it was worth sharing. This guy and those like him make me mad. His rant against the real preppers after they tried to set him straight was pretty stupid. Makes me wonder if there are many non preppers who have the same plan.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Most chubby little whussy boys who wear TapOut shirts are the most fun to jack slap and made to whimper.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

In my book they are nothing more than a gang out to terrorize and take everything they can. They are not preppers in the true sense. Gives the real prepper world a bad name.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I think the real prepper world doesn't help itself much. These guys are just icing on the cake.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There have always been those that would rather take what others have worked for by force than to live off their own work. They will be successful with those folks who are "helper" and "healers" but they will lose members when people in their group start dying off in raids against real preppers. They are basically lazy bullies and that laziness will stop them.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its all fun and games till someone turns the video games off.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Their numbers would be reduced quite quickly by those who are prepared.
Arrogance like that will get him [email protected] 2,800fps.
Blow mouths like that make me sick.
There would be no quarter there for any.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

interesting read on that fella, this says about it all.

?Doomsday Preppers? Tyler Smith arrested for illegal firearms | www.kirotv.com


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

So he's a sex offender and an idiot. What a shock. Oh, also according to the comments following the article about his arrest, he is also an Obama supporter. I wonder if all of that qualifies him for the three strikes rule.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

We call it small pecker syndrome around here


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Spartan sounds like a Michigan Wolverine Rival


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

Not to inject some seriousness into the thread but it's guys like him who will be the true threat to most people on this forum. He's an idiot, he doesn't have any morals, thinks he can take whatever he wants AND he's armed and has plenty of like minded idiots as friends who will also be armed. He knows just enough to be extremely dangerous to our families and friends. People just like him are out there by the millions and there are only thousands of us. I just had a conversation with one of my neighbors the other day, who is a like minded prepper, only he doesn't own any firearms and doesn't want too. I get it, don't agree with it, but get it. My suggestion was he better team up with others who do own firearms and know how to use them or he will be farming for the idiot mentioned above. That was of course after they raped and killed his family and took everything else they wanted to. One of our biggest strengths and weakness is our private solitude, if the sH*t ever does hit the fan we had better figure out who our friends and allies are long before that. We can survive together but we'll fall one by one alone. Just too many idiots out there to kill them all....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Not to mention I have a group training 1700 feet ESE


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Their numbers would be reduced quite quickly by those who are prepared.
> Arrogance like that will get him [email protected] 2,800fps.
> Blow mouths like that make me sick.
> There would be no quarter there for any.


Yes, if they tried that s#!t they would get some of my copper and lead, that is all.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Their numbers would be reduced quite quickly by those who are prepared.
> Arrogance like that will get him [email protected] 2,800fps.
> Blow mouths like that make me sick.
> There would be no quarter there for any.


30-06?

I like 54 gr IMR 4350 with 200 CCI, COL just behind the lands.

If you are using a Springfield garand, SOCOM that is a bit too hot of load for the op rod.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Yes, if they tried that s#!t they would get some of my copper and lead, that is all.


I too would be willing to share some copper covered lead.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

In a shtf situation people like these are my biggest fear, I think most of us here are prepared to defend our homes and families, I have several firearms and other defenses and all of use here know how to use them, Like everyone else I can and will kill to defend my family but the plain fact is that one bullet can leave me wounded or dead and my wife alone to fend for herself. It honestly scares the shit out of me. But as the old saying goes Prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> 30-06?
> 
> I like 54 gr IMR 4350 with 200 CCI, COL just behind the lands.
> 
> If you are using a Springfield garand, SOCOM that is a bit too hot of load for the op rod.


For the 30CAL Garand's I would be using CAL 30M2 ball or Cal 30APM2, have 10 of them, half in 30cal and half in 7.62NATO.
M-80 in the others.

I was actually referring to my Brookfield Precision Tool built 22" Obemyer heavy barreled 03A3 Springfield actioned sniper with an L&S m3 ultra.
The round is using a 180 grain Sierra Match King backed by IMR-4895. Just .010" behind the lands.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Why do I get the feeling he does store his own Ding Dongs, Funyuns and Mountain Dew?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

80 members??!!? I'm shaking in my boots. What a bunch of Bozos!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Why do I get the feeling he does store his own Ding Dongs, Funyuns and Mountain Dew?


Sasquatch, are you referring to me or the predatory prepper???
Sadly, I cannot eat any of that stuff.
I am type two diabetic, and have to watch what I eat.
I do operate a gun business part time now.
My specialty was building M1A types and Garand restoration for 50 years.
They do pile up over the years.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Sasquatch, are you referring to me or the predatory prepper???
> Sadly, I cannot eat any of that stuff.
> I am type two diabetic, and have to watch what I eat.
> I do operate a gun business part time now.
> ...


No. My comment was about Billy Badass who thinks he's going to steal everyone's preps. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> No. My comment was about Billy Badass who thinks he's going to steal everyone's preps. Sorry for any confusion.


No problem, that is what I thought, just made the entry to be sure.
Actually I took it as a compliment, a testimony to my preps.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks numb nuts, now I know your extremely limited "military tactics" and how to defend against them. One reading of the Art of War would reveal more than this video. It's a little fat bodied simpleton trying to sound scary. 

The sad thing, is its true that these people will exist, they will be an issue, and we will have to deal with them.

No they won't pump your house full of insecticides or propane and blow it up, why? Because then the raid was a waste and they get nothing for all their effort.

But that is why there are some old tricks that can be used to counter this kind of stuff. If all males and females wear the same clothing (like a uniform) all the time, and only go outside in predestinated percentages, you never reveal your numbers. You could have 30 people running shifts and make it look like 2-3.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Should it ever come to that . They and the boy's in the hood that think the same way are in for a quick education and funneral


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

He is proof that idiots exist.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hopefully the idiot won't exist for long.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

i remember the episode of doomsday preppers this idiot was in, heres an update about him he's in jail since he was a felon in possession of a firearm when they were filming


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

These guys are clowns... I like his "We have some basic military training" Listen you low life wanna be - you either have military training or you do not have military training or you do not have military training... the ONLY possible way you have "SOME" is if you got kicked out of boot camp for bed wetting.

Listen. I am so unimpressed I will give you my address... you stop over anytime you want and try and TAKE

1600 Pennsylvania Avenue Northwest, Washington, DC 20500... 

BRING IT ON


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

What a moron. First shot fired and he pisses in his pants and runs. A weak minded piss aunt. Will there be dumb asses like this. Yes. But once they have picked off the weak and unprepared and start running into hard targets they will see their numbers dwindle and they will be hungry and sick. No real military training and I am betting not particularly well read. SHTF, they are a short term problem. They do give real preppers a bad image in the mean time however.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just keep in mind that for every open mouthed idiot there's thousands with the same mind set and a whole lot more intelligent about it .... watch your OPSEC ... just because someone claims to be a prepper and knows the secret handshake doesn't make him a good guy ....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Tyler Smith?...this fool again?...the minute things go south his neighbors will do him in.I used to live near that area.In Buckley Wash,there are some good people there that will squash him and his game players.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> For the 30CAL Garand's I would be using CAL 30M2 ball or Cal 30APM2, have 10 of them, half in 30cal and half in 7.62NATO.
> M-80 in the others.
> 
> I was actually referring to my Brookfield Precision Tool built 22" Obemyer heavy barreled 03A3 Springfield actioned sniper with an L&S m3 ultra.
> The round is using a 180 grain Sierra Match King backed by IMR-4895. Just .010" behind the lands.


He's not worth good ammo... and I am a commie lover... so I would go with Russian 7.62x54mmR 7N14 152gr Spitzer BT at 2750fps, it's steel core so it will make a nice clean hole through his so-called body armor and it accurate to as far as I can make a shot (My personal max range isn't very long, bad eyes). The surplus stuff will do for this guy, he's not worth more than .20 cents a round.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Never heard of this guy, but I can sum up his post-SHTF plan for stealing from prepared folks...

Fatty can try. Fatty will fail.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

This is where I draw the line between "preppers" (people who actually prepare for hard times) and a "survivalist" (a person who is armed but unprepared). The prepper will win out every time.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

PaulS said:


> This is where I draw the line between "preppers" (people who actually prepare for hard times) and a "survivalist" (a person who is armed but unprepared). The prepper will win out every time.


Doubtful. I know of way too many anti gun flower child kumbiya hippy preppers. And they all have 0% chance of defending against armed groups. 
In addition, if someone wants in bad enough, there is nothing you can do to stop them. Sucks, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> if someone wants in bad enough, there is nothing you can do to stop them. Sucks, but that's the way it is.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I see a lot of comments made towards portly gentlemen in this thread and it makes me sad  Enough with the fat jokes!!!!!!!!!!!

Just kidding, I know I need to work on getting into better shape but man working midnights just zaps my energy.

Seriously though what a winner we have here. I'm betting his "military" experience is around the COD//Battlefield level and I bet he sucks at that too.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Should it ever come to that . They and the boy's in the hood that think the same way are in for a quick education and funneral


 Smitty, forget the funeral. Clint "Josey Wales" Eastwood said it best after being asked if a proper burial was in order. "To Hell with them Fellas, the worms 'gotta eat, same as the buzzards". Followed by a tobacco juice spit stream to the forehead of the deceased.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Most chubby little whussy boys who wear TapOut shirts are the most fun to jack slap and made to whimper.


Who's heads will look great at the end of a pike


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Diver said:


> I think the real prepper world doesn't help itself much. These guys are just icing on the cake.


???Care to expand on that statement?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ha, ha! I guess he ain't heard. There are plenty of us out here, with guns/dogs/knives. He can take his pick on how he wants to be stopped.
I wonder if he has even heard of traps and pitfalls? He has big mouth.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Ehh someone has to be food for the coyotes, I am glad he has volunteered.


----------

